# Throwback Thursday



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Going through some oldies and these melted my heart...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love that last picture Ruth. I really do.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I love that last picture too...so cute They are all adorable!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly 9 weeks old


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Absolutely the cutest ever, all of them.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Some of my favs


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Probably still my absolutely fav. Captures their personality perfectly. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG Donna love that second picture of Jake and Willow so cute...Lexi and Beemer always adorable!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lovely, lovely pictures, I should probably go back and try to find some that have not been posted before but as its so much easier to put some on from photobucket here are some of mine


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Dawn that flower pot picture is classic!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I love this one of Maggie. I was trying to take pics of her with her mexican hat on and she had had enough, turned around to try to hide her head.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love Dudley with the flower pot on his head that just made my day!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks everybody!! Love all your pictures! Every One!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I just took these. Skipper's little denim cap fits Maggie now.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lindor said:


> I just took these. Skipper's little denim cap fits Maggie now.


She seems to like dressing up!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lindor said:


> I just took these. Skipper's little denim cap fits Maggie now.


Oh adorable!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just love all these cute, cute, photos. . Thank you everyone. Really, really lovely. Would post some early ones of Max......but they would all be upside down! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha just too cute of Maggie in skippers cap - although on pic 3, it's as if she's saying ok ok enough photos now..... It's only a cap!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love these and have spent too long looking way back through the photo file 

Time goes by oh so fast


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great pictures marzi, are hooch and puff past loved ones?
Lizzie looks so happy to have picked Kiki, love Inzi eating Kiki


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes - Puff came home when I was pregnant with Duncan and died when she was 16 and a half, so she was about 9 I think in that picture. Kiki came home as a replacement small dog - no othr JRT could replace my Puff.
Hooch was a rescue thug hooligan dog who came home when Duncan was 2, he unfortunately had an aggressive cancer and died when Liz was 5. He actually became an almost model citizen and was totally fantastic with the children - a great big soft snuggly hound .... however he hated yellow labs with a passion ...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Yes - Puff came home when I was pregnant with Duncan and died when she was 16 and a half, so she was about 9 I think in that picture. Kiki came home as a replacement small dog - no othr JRT could replace my Puff.
> Hooch was a rescue thug hooligan dog who came home when Duncan was 2, he unfortunately had an aggressive cancer and died when Liz was 5. He actually became an almost model citizen and was totally fantastic with the children - a great big soft snuggly hound .... however he hated yellow labs with a passion ...


All loved lots by you and the kids
I wonder what hooch had against yellow labs??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great pictures Marzi!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Dawn that flower pot picture is classic!!


It is classic Dudley, thats for sure!

Marzi, your pictures are great, loving Inzi looking so ferocious!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love the last one marzi.so cute


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

look at all the fun pictures I missed!!!! So cute!!


----------

